# Brauche bitte tips zur Siemens Cp340 (RS232c) Programmierung



## Rossi (7 Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute !
Ich habe volgendes problemm.. Ich habe eine S7 315-2-Dp Steuerung mit einer Cp340 Baugruppe. ich möchte über die cp340 einen Rs232-DMX wandler ansteuern.Leider habe ich abselout keinen plan wie ich das programieren soll ( Hab auch schon bei Siemens geschaut, bringt mich aber nichts weier.) Es soll wie folgt laufen:

Ich möchte über einen analogeingang ( Poti ) einen DMX Dimmer ansteuern und somit das licht dimmen. Kann mir einer tips zur Programmierung geben?

Hier die Funktionsbeschreibung vom Rs232-DMX-wandler:
http://dworkin-dmx.de/

"Dworkin DMX Profi 2" besitzt einen RAM Speicher. Die Werte werden ständig aus dem Speicher ausgelesen und im DMX512-Format auf dem DMX-Bus ausgegeben. 
Über serielle Schnittstelle können einzelne Speicheradressen(Kanäle) mit Daten beschrieben werden. Dies kann zu beliebigem Zeitpunkt geschehen.
Serielle Datenübertragung erfolgt mit 115200 Baud, keine Parität, 1 Stopbit. 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Zum Übertragen eines Wertes werden 3 Byte benötigt[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][SIZE=-1]Byte 1[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][SIZE=-1]Byte 2[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][SIZE=-1]Byte 3[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][SIZE=-1]-------8
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][SIZE=-1]0100110A[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][SIZE=-1]76543210
AAAAAAAA[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][SIZE=-1]76543210
DDDDDDDD[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]A-Adresse
D-Daten (Wert) [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Byte1 enthält Befehl(0100110) und Bit 8 der DMX- Adresse
Byte2 enthält Bits 0...7 der DMX- Adresse (0 ist Kanal 1, 511 ist Kanal 512)
Byte3 enthält Wert, der eingestellt werden soll[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Es sollen nur neue Daten übertragen werden.
Wenn ein Wert ins DMX- Konverter angekommen ist, wird er gespeichert und immer wieder im DMX- Signal ausgegeben. Dies geschieht, bis ein neues Wert an diese Kanalnummer ankommt.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Beispiel: 
Kanal 30 bekommt Wert 100
76, 29, 100
Kanal 258 bekommt Wert 180
77, 1, 180[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Einstellen der Startwerte 
Stellen Sie einfach mit Steuerprogramm am PC gewünschte DMX-Werte ein. 
Durch Senden des Befehls 01010100 werden Werte aller Kanäle aus dem RAM in EEPROM gespeichert. Beim nächsten Einschalten werden diese Werte automatisch übernommen.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Ingo (29 September 2009)

Hallo Rossi,
ich habe diesen Beitrag mit der Suche gefunden und hoffe du erinnerst dich noch daran^^

Ich habe das gleiche vor,
jedoch keine Ahnung wie es funktioniert.

Ich habe eine CPU614 und einen CP340.

Mein Problem:
Wie sage ich was der CP senden soll?
Habe noch nie einen CP verwendet...

Hoffe du kannst mir helfen,
Dank und Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2009)

Zu der CP340 gehört noch eine CD. Diese muß installiert werden, daraufhin hat man in einer zusätzlichen Bibliothek im Step7-Manager die für die Kommunikation benötigten Bausteine. Außerdem Beispielprojekte, Doku. etc.


----------



## Ingo (30 September 2009)

Danke für die Info.
Habe bei Siemens das benötigte zum Download gefunden (ca. 100MB),
werde es mal versuchen.
Hoffe ich darf mich wieder melden wenn ich nicht weiter komme.

Wünsche noch einen schönen Tag
Gruß Ingo


----------

